# dog is ready



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Played this pheasant cackle last night and my lab who was sound a sleep jumped up and started barking and running around trying to get outside......guess he is ready 

http://www.ultimatepheasanthunting.com/ ... cackle.wav


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Now you've done it. You have gone and ****** off the Mrs. She is trying to get the baby to sleep and I played that for my lab and wirehair. They are pacing around the living room and whinning (I turned the volume all the up). She says since you got me into this, that you have to come over here and deal with these dogs. The old lab didn't get to worked up but the young wirehair is still going nuts. She going room to room looking for a rooster.

What makes this even funnier about half an hour ago. I all of my upland hunting gear laid out on the living room floor. That got them a little worked up but as soon as they heard that sound it was like ringing the dinner bell. So yes my dogs are ready, we are going out tomarow to hunt grouse but realy it's more of a scouting trip for next weekend. Thanks for the laugh. Have a great hunt next weekend.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Cute. Just got back from a grouse jaunt and it popped both dogs right off the couch! Sam is looking behind the desk.


----------

